# have you figured out what it is yet?



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

As per dan and rainmans request, this might be as close as I ever get to making a tutorial

got all the pieces, now just need to make something with them.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a keyhole to me, bandsaw box version.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You got me Bob.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Youve got time to think about it. I'm very busy with projects, might be several days before its complete.
Deinitely involves a bandsaw though, but no keys required.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks to me like a puzzle - and could incorporate small drawers

Piece #1 into slot #1

Piece #2 into slot #2

Piece #5 into slot #5

Piece #3 into slot #3

Piece #4 against slot #4

Base

Front and Back

Not sure what the small square is for - another base??


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, not a million miles away, but no cigar.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looks like a Duck to me.
Herb


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Herb Stoops said:


> Looks like a Duck to me.
> Herb


Maybe a quacker box?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

A clock?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

oh oh, somebody is pretty quick on the uptake.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Gene Howe said:


> Maybe a quacker box?


That's cwazy!


----------



## snoopy55 (Apr 15, 2014)

2 goes on the front of 1
3 goes on the back of 1
The two points of 5 sit into the base of 1
4 looks to be a head.
6 looks to be a shoulder, but then you would need two.......
Which would make 9 an arm, but you would also need two......
A would be a cover for a book, but again, two needed.
8...... ?
7 is a base.

The tile looks to be 12 inches wide for a size frame.

As to the cutting of them, the flat base of 5 slides into 1. 4 slides into the top of 5. 8, prongs up slide into the bottom of 5. 9 into the gap of 8. 6 is from a separate layer assembly. But all of that is just an artful way of making parts.

You got me hooked on this........


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Bob.
not even a clue!!!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorry lads, been very busy making a gazebo for she who must be obeyed. 3 x 9 hour days so far and a couple more to go. i never did this much work when I was gainfully employed!

OK, some pointers;
Those tiles are not 12" they are 18"

4 & 6 will not be in the final build.
7 is not a base.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

sorry folks, life got in the way for a couple of weeks, but I'm back.

Number 4 was a waste off cut from the main body, so with the addition of two ends from the scrap box it got turned into a little treasure chest;





























6 and 9 are scrap.
And "A" was stuck on the end of 8 and shaped to fit.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Yes, Bob, all well and good, but what's the rest make?

That treasure chest is beautiful. Shows there's no such thing as scrap.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Angie, the best things come to those who wait....

I really like this little box, considering it was a spur of the moment "what can I do with this" kind of thing.
its about 4" max in each direction. the hinge is a 5 mm brass rod through the whole lid and concealed in the end pieces.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob, exceptional - lovin' the contrasting woods and the Birch Ply


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

onwards...

A got stuck to 8, 3 got cut in half and stuck to the other end of 8.
The top part of 3 got stuck to 5, and at the other end of 5 I fixed 2.

this gives the internals, a top pocket, with a secret lower drawer in the back of it.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

this is how those two fit together, its a back view but it is the right way up.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I really like that little treasure chest. Been wanting to come up with something for my grand-dau and grand-son, and that gives me some great ideas for that.


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Is this a clock with a secret compartment on the back?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Excellent design. 

That is definitely thinking outside the box. :grin:


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Angie... see? it was much more exciting to guess than for me to tell you, wasnt it?

OK.
Someone guessed quite early on, but yes, its a clock.

heres the rear view with the compartment removed









This is the rear with the compartment in place (duh!)










and of course the bit that really does give the game away;


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

sunnybob said:


> Angie... see? it was much more exciting to guess than for me to tell you, wasnt it?
> 
> OK.
> Someone guessed quite early on, but yes, its a clock.
> ...


Bob,you threw me off the track when you answered Brad @ timbertailor, "someone is quick on the uptake".I thought,hmmm,it may be a barometer! One thing I know ,it is a beautiful piece of work & thanks for the entertainment.Jamesjj


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Thanks. 

The technical stuff......
4 layers of 12 mm (1/2") ply
2 layers of american black walnut
3 layers of padauk.

10" high
6" across the base
almost 6" front to back including the clock face.

The downside of this is,

It TICKS!
I hate ticking clocks.
So this one will be straight up for sale.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The technical stuff......
> 4 layers of 12 mm (1/2") ply
> ...


Well that is certainly beautiful Bob


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

That IS beautiful. That paduke has a lovely grain. I know what you mean about ticking clocks!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

sunnybob said:


> It TICKS!
> I hate ticking clocks.
> So this one will be straight up for sale.


I showed this to my Bride, she agrees wholeheartedly with you!

I found a beautiful wooden ship's propeller clock, it ticks so loud she doesn't let me run it...


----------



## gwmurphy (May 14, 2017)

*Tearout using Jessem Clear Cut Guide*

My setup is Incra TS-LS Table Saw Fence, then attached Incra Wonder Fence, then attached Jessem Clear Cut Router Stock Guide, Router set up is Incra Mast -R- Lift 11, Makita Router RF 1101.
I have used a 1/2 INCH Round Over Bit on 1/4 inch and 1/2 inch pine. I have Attached Jessem Stock Guide to the Wonder Fence, I have tried a number of spacings, and ensured the timber was held down firmly but on every occasion there was 3/4 inch tearout the spacing for the Router Bit is 1-1/4 inches
I am very new to woodworking and would appreciate any help.

Regards


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

If you mean that the wood is tearing as you come to the end of the run, you most likely are cutting across the end grain.
when routing round overs (or any other shape that goes all around the edges of the wood) rout the long grain sides first. Then do the end grain, but slow your feed speed as you reach the end to allow the cutter do its job.
Or maybe you are routing it the wrong way round.

With a router table, the wood should be between you and the fence, and be moved right to left if you are cutting the outside, but left right if you are cutting an inside shape. With a hand held, the router should be moved left to right


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

kp91 said:


> I showed this to my Bride, she agrees wholeheartedly with you!
> 
> I found a beautiful wooden ship's propeller clock, it ticks so loud she doesn't let me run it...


I have one that doesn't tick much at all. It just tocks, sometimes at the darndest times. It rarely ever stops.


----------

